# Who want's to say "OUCH" first?



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I got clobbered in the left rear last night by some yahoo who doesn't know the difference between a green arrow and a green light!! I had the arrow to turn left and he decided to go straight. He got me right behind the door and I think the rear wheel took the brunt of the impact as you can see. The alignment is off, it drives straight but the steering wheel is bout 10deg left now. She's headed to body shop today, lord knows what they'll find wrong with the suspension :-(


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

I will be the first to say OUCH! Sorry you got hit. I hope you get it back quick.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh man! That is terrible. Have you already gone through the "stages".

I would have been so pissed when it happened that I probably would have lost it at the intersection and beaten the sh.. out of that guy.  Then once I got home I would start crying like a lil baby.  Oh wait that was my brother when his firebird was hit. 

That guy has insurance right? Do you have witnesses? Make this guy pay for everything. Throw the friggin book at him!  

Take no survivors. :shutme


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear that. I cringed while looking at the photos.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow. I feel your pain. My previous car was hit and the damage was exactly the same only mine was parked. Someone backed out of a driveway and just kept going. People are idiots and never seem to be paying attention. Seeing your car gets me angry  I can't tolerate people like that.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry to hear that,,make sure you get a shop that knows how to correctly setup the rear suspension. I would bet that there arent any in south florida.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, that hurts to look at. Not a bad fix, but it was still unecessary! Hope it all works out well for you.
Joe


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

OUCH! Damn buddy, that makes my little scratch in the hood I got this morning seem like nothing. But I can relate, I feel your pain man. Its a horrible sight to see these beautifull cars messed up, it really is. Well I hope everything works out for ya, hang in there.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the sympathy! I just got back from having her looked at by two top notch body shops and their consensus is to cut out and replace the quarter panel. I agree that's the best way to do it but I know it's not something I want to watch!! LOL They won't know how much if any suspension damage there is until they get it on an alignment rack but they both think the swing arm is bent. The rim and tire need to be replaced ($1,300), thankfully I have USAA insurance!!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Damn, Man He Bust Yo Lip:lol: If I was there I would have bust his:shutme,But it does not look like a bad fix, If there was no frame,suespon damge, I would fix it myself it just a quarter pannel, I would be really be mad if I had some one off rims!!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I hear ya brother!! They're not custom rims per se but they have been discontinued by Antera. Fortunately they were able to locate a replacement in Italy at the manufacturer's warehouse collecting dust... So I'm screwed if I F-up another one!


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

thats what insurance is for!!:cool


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

I WOULD HAVE KILLED THAT GUY SORRY TO SEE THAT MAN :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

OUCH! Know exactly what you're feeling. Last week I'm driving to work off Highway 175 from Kaufman, TX to Seagoville, TX and I hear this loud BANG..... I pull over and walk around the car and noticed on the driver side fender a chunk of paint missing about 1/2 in diameter with three trailing scratches. The only thing I could figure was someone threw a rock from their tire as they passed me.

Anyways, it's in the shop now and thanks to USAA I pay $100.00, they pay $250.00 and three days for a rental car.

I can't wait to jump into my goat again......AND BELIEVE ME....NO-ONE IS GOING TO PASS ME AGAIN.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Ouch indeed*

I had a similar experience with Betty last year. A little 4'6" oriental female who wasn't watching the intersection and couldn't see my car in front of her late model Ford Expedition smacked Betty's behind as I was almost into the parking lot I was making a legal left hand turn into.
It took 7 weeks for work and parts, mostly waiting for parts. I had a couple of extra cosmetic items done too.
I would caution you that you might want to watch the work getting done to your car, due to the fact that you want to know the quality of repairs that you are getting. When Betty got hit, I really wanted to have the insurance company declare the vehicle as a total loss. I was, and I believe you should be, concerned with the safety aspect of having your 150+mph capable car back to it's original condition. Replacing that panel is a big job, and it requires skill that not every shop will have to do it correctly. I have worked briefly in a body shop, and I knew what facilities to look for when I chose the shop - but technicians, parts, and materials are an entirely different matter. I checked on Betty frequently when she was in their care. It's like having a child operated on. You hope you got the right doctor, etc.. I'm very happy with the bodywork that was done, but I'm not so happy with the paint job that was done afterward. I hope your experience is better than mine was.
I have pix if you're interested. Here's a link to my thread here, and I could also give you links to the threads I posted in other forums that have more pix.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4552
I know it sucks to have your baby hurt. I feel for you. If you've considered having some cosmetic stuff done to your car, now is a great opportunity to get 'er done. It will help take some of the edge off the PITA you're gonna go through 'til this is over.:cheers & best wishes.

Maximental


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry to that see happen Bro. My heart goes out to you. I think I would have shed a tear myself and damn near wanted to just looking at the pictures. Hope you get her back soon and in good shape. Here in Arizona is the worst. Our neighbors from Mexico rack us up over the weekends and generally don't have the insurance. They are our greatest threat in matters like these, after that come the snow birds. Sorry for your loss man.

Brut


----------



## woffman5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry man, I feel for you. If something like that had happened to my car the person that hit me had better hope that he/she hit me hard enough that I couldn't move. I'd beat the hell out of someone. Hope you get her back good as new!
J.R.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for all the kind words. I saw my baby today at the shop and it looks like nothing ever happened to it!! The body man who replaced the rear quater has something like 40yrs of experience. I believe it too since he's one tough looking ol bird and his is work beautiful. Apprently he's truly old school and hates bondo, he said he used a few ounces of LEAD to fill with!! I had to go by to drop off the replacement wheel and tire, which i was lucky to get, since Antera has discontinued the ones I have. I got the last two 9.5x19's and they had to be shipped from friggin Italy ($200). Baring nothing going wrong I should have her back on Wednesday, had the first replacement quarter not come in already DENTED! The glass guy was putting the rear and side glass back in and he was asking all kinds of questions about the Goat.. They did have to replace the lower swing arm, hub bearing and shock as something was bent from the impact.


----------

